# So can anyone tell us about Redlands?



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 21, 2018)

As asked above, can anyone tell us about your experience at Redlands?


----------



## abax (May 21, 2018)

dizzying, delightful, fun, expensive if you can't control your wallet, easy to
ignite your credit card.


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2018)

Hot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2018)

Sure, I have never been there!


----------



## Phragper (May 23, 2018)

have been several times. Soooo many orchids. vendors are always friendly and their selection is incredible. As for me, I only take cash and each year I have gone, that amt has gone up. Am starting a savings account now so I can go next year


----------



## suzyquec (May 23, 2018)

As this is held the middle of May the temperatures are not too bad. This year it did nothing but rain but in Florida we just refer to that as liquid sunshine. The crowds are usually large by late morning but this year due to the rain the attendance was down. I went Saturday and I usually go Friday to get first choice. This year due to the rain I was able to bargain with many of the vendors and got better prices. I was also able to talk with many of the vendors I have gotten to know over the years as they had more time. I also go with cash and was very happy to leave with everything I wanted and I still had $30 dollars in my pocket!
Suzy


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2018)

You..did not buy enough plants! 
Next year we will go together!


----------



## suzyquec (May 23, 2018)

Eric

You are always welcomed!

Suzy


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 24, 2018)

Any photos?


----------



## suzyquec (May 24, 2018)

Tyrone

I wish but between my umbrella, bags and my purse I did not have enough hands to take my phone out!

Suzy


----------



## gego (May 24, 2018)

This was my first. I got there Fri noon, look at the displays first. Not very impressive overall and not well lit. But there were some well grown plants and great flowers. 

On the other hand, the number of vendors and varieties of plants are amazing. I have to zoom in to what im looking for before i started to just looking at what each vendor has to offer. 
The rain was on and off and was a bummer. When it rained hard, i went to the lectures. 
.I was really aiming to visit some nurseries in the area since i was there for three days. But did not happen due to rain. 

Bought mostly multi paphs, hybrids and species. Flask from Taiwan and Thailand were really impressive in terms of the quality of the seedlings. Prices were between 80-120. Very hard to resist but the fact that i cant be sure what parentage they have and thinking about the space and time i will need, the risk is too high. The thianum seedlings (ching-hua) was so good looking that just by the plants i dont mind growing them. There were no multi paph in flask that i saw. Probably already sold. 
I mentioned to Sam about how good looking their seedlings were. Im pretty sure he is going to talk to his vendor. 

Popow and Springwater have some collectable species but were not interesting enough for me due to the prices. Im cheap. 

There was some anitum seedlings selling for 150 bareroot. That was scary. 
I have a few pics of some well grown plants, mostly on the leaves and potting. My interest was more on the culture. I will try to download here. 

Catts from Brazil mostly bifoliates got my interest, so I bought some of those i have only seen there. I also bought some varieties of L. purpurata. 

I packed my plants in a box then wrap the box with layers of plastic bags. Place it in my luggage for check in. The plants and I were happy to be out of the airport un bothered. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (May 24, 2018)

Paph HK and a gigantifolium at the back. These are Krull"s plants. 





The plant itself, very green leaves, grown low light. 





Obviously. Dark tent. 





Krull's potting mx. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (May 24, 2018)

Krull uses big pots for the size of the plant. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 25, 2018)

Thanks, GeGo. Those HK are huge.

I like the little Encyclia that photo-bombed the close-up of the HK plant.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

